# Netbook Security Software



## nemetona (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

zum Sachverhalt, da sich meine Frau über die permanente unbenutzbarkeit meines Bastel-Desktop-PC´s beschwert, bekommt sie zu Weihnachten ein Leneovo S10 Netbook, welches für ihre gelegentlichen Internetausflüge sowie zum Ablegen ihrer Bilder und Musik ausgezeichnet eignet.

Als ich das Gerät in Betrieb nahm, stellte ich fest das eine Trail Version von Norton Internet Security Vorinstaliert ist, welche das System aber extrem ausbremst.
Nach einer Deinstallation von NIS läuft das Teil sehr Performant, daher nun meine Frage, auf welche Sicherheitssoftware sollte ich setzen, ohne den 1,6GHz Atom zu überfordern?
Es soll von der Sicherheit aber kein Kompromiss eingegangen werden, da meine Frau z.B. auch online Banking betreibt.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Stranger (11. Dezember 2008)

1te Ich bin seit Jahren Norton abstinent gewesen, aber die neue 2009er Internet Security Version ist richtig gut UND schnell geworden. Kein Vergleich zu den Vorgängern. Probier doch mal die Testversion aus...

2te Möglichkeit ist Avira welches sicher das System sehr gering belastet (allerdings mit kleinen Abstrichen bei der Sicherheit, sollte auch vernünftig konfiguriert werden)

3te Möglichkeit ist die 2009er von Kaspersky, auch sehr flott bei bester Sicherheitsleistung

Einfach mal ausprobieren

Gruß Stranger


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Dezember 2008)

Also ich nutze G-DATA Antivirus 2009 auf einem Athlon TB 1400, 1GB RAM, 80GB Festplatte. Bzw. mein Vater.

Hier ein Erfahrungsbericht + Tuningtipps zum Programm, damit es auch auf langsamen Rechnern zufriedenstellend läuft.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...hrungsbericht-g-data-antivirus-2009-3-pc.html


----------



## klefreak (11. Dezember 2008)

ich verwende AVAST, ist kostenlos und bietet viele verschiedene Schutzmöglichkeiten (peer to peer, internet, mail,....)

mfg Klemens


----------



## Stranger (11. Dezember 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Also ich nutze G-DATA Antivirus 2009 auf einem Athlon TB 1400, 1GB RAM, 80GB Festplatte. Bzw. mein Vater.
> 
> Hier ein Erfahrungsbericht + Tuningtipps zum Programm, damit es auch auf langsamen Rechnern zufriedenstellend läuft.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...hrungsbericht-g-data-antivirus-2009-3-pc.html



GDATA 2009 ist wirklich erstklassig aber auf einem Netbook (!) müsste man wahrscheinlich das meiste deaktivieren damit der Kleine überhaupt noch läuft..


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Dezember 2008)

Stranger schrieb:


> GDATA 2009 ist wirklich erstklassig aber auf einem Netbook (!) müsste man wahrscheinlich das meiste deaktivieren damit der Kleine überhaupt noch läuft..



Denke ich nicht. Ein Netbook ist ungefähr auf der Ebene eines AMD Athlon 1400 mit entsprechenden RAM und Festplatte.

Im Erfahrungsbericht habe ich ja geschrieben, dass alles aktiviert werden kann, was von G-DATA unterstützt wird. Außer eben die Prüfung von Dateien unter 300kb vom Wächter.

Das tötet selbst ein normales Notebook mit Dual-Core. Die Sicherheit ist dennoch nicht gefährdet.


----------



## nemetona (11. Dezember 2008)

@ Stranger,
Das Gerät ist neu auf dem Deutschen Markt, ich bin mir zu 99% sicher das es schon die 2009er Version von Norton war welche sich als Trail darauf befand.

Kaspersky hat von der Struktur zu viel Tiefgang und fragt zu viel nach, das ist nichts für meine Frau, bei ihr muss es einfach funktionieren.

Meiner Meinung nach scheidet jede Vollwertige Internet Security Suite aus, diese sind alle zu Leistungshungrig für den Atom.

Avira war auch schon mein erster Gedanke, aber in der Personal Free Version fehlen einige wichtige Module wie z.B. ein Echtzeitscanner.


Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Stranger (11. Dezember 2008)

nemetona schrieb:


> @ Stranger,
> Das Gerät ist neu auf dem Deutschen Markt, ich bin mir zu 99% sicher das es schon die 2009er Version von Norton war welche sich als Trail darauf befand.
> 
> Kaspersky hat von der Struktur zu viel Tiefgang und fragt zu viel nach, das ist nichts für meine Frau, bei ihr muss es einfach funktionieren.
> ...



Ich denke eher nicht das es schon die 2009er war, die Hersteller installieren oft "ältere" Versionen...

Bei den 2009er Kaspersky Versionen kann man während der Installation den "Automatik" Modus einstellen dann macht das Programm (fast) alles selbsttätig.. 

Wahrscheinlich hilft nur ausprobieren..


----------



## nemetona (11. Dezember 2008)

Doppelpost Sorry


----------



## nemetona (11. Dezember 2008)

G-Data hat selbst mit 150MB auch eine recht hohe Ram belastung, das Gerät hat nur 1024MB, XP und die Anwendung wollen auch noch was haben, desweiteren bescheinigst du G-Data ein sehr fummeliges Menü.

Kastersky kenne ich nur bis Version 6, und da benötigte es sehr viel Konfigurationsaufwand.

Auf meinen Desktop und Notebook setze ich NIS 2008 ein, von der Bedienung her wär dies genau das Richtige für meine Frau, wenn irgend etwas ansteht, in der Sidebar auf Beheben klicken und gut is.

Der Vorschlag von Avast klingt ganz Interessant, damit hab ich gar keine Erfahrung. Kann mir einer mehr zu den Eigenschaften der Software sagen.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## nemetona (12. Dezember 2008)

Habe gestern in der PCGH Print den Test über Sicherheitssoftware entdeckt, und werde als ersten Versuch mal den Rat folgen und Avira & Threatfire probieren. Mal sehen wie stark diese Kombi bremst.
Wenn jemand noch einen besseren Vorschlag hat, immer her damit.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Stranger (12. Dezember 2008)

Dann wäre sicher auch noch ein zusätliches Antispy/Adware Programm (on demand) empfehlenswert..


----------



## nemetona (12. Dezember 2008)

Welches wär denn da empfehlenswert?
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Stranger (12. Dezember 2008)

Ein sehr gutes kostenloses Programm allerdings nur englisch ist "Superantispyware"

SUPERAntiSpyware.com - AntiAdware, AntiSpyware, AntiMalware!

Oder "Spybot - Search and Destroy" ein sehr oft benutztes

Die Seite von Spybot-S&D!


----------



## nemetona (12. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank,
werde am Wochenende mal bissl probieren.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## STSLeon (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich verwende die Avira-Premium Software auf meinem Netbook (Asus EEE 701) und die Perfomance ist ok. Da denke ich, wirst du keine Probleme haben mit einem 1,6 Ghz Dualcore Atom. Wenn deine Frau keine Software installiert kannst du auch bedenkenlos zum Spybot greifen, ansonsten überfordert er manche Benutzer mit der Frage, was er zulassen soll und was nicht.


----------



## nemetona (12. Dezember 2008)

Meine Frau bekommt sowiso nur ein Konto mit eingeschränkten Rechten.
Für Änderungen und Systempflege bin ich dann wieder zuständig.
Die Kostenpflichtige Avira Premium Lösung ist dann aber mit Echtzeitwächter und einen Antispy/Adware Programm incl. Firewall! Oder?
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Stranger (12. Dezember 2008)

Ja hat Avira-Premium alles, ich bin allerdings nicht ganz sicher ob sie Webseiten auch schon beim aufrufen scannt.

Avira Premium Security Suite - Avira AntiVir


----------



## nemetona (12. Dezember 2008)

Liest sich nicht schlecht, werde mal schauen ob ich davon trail Version finde zum testen.
Wenn Avira hält was es verspricht, wär es auch mit einer Lizenz für 3 Rechner eine Option für mein Notebook und Desktop, da die NIS 08 eh in 60 Tage ausläuft.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Stranger (12. Dezember 2008)

Hier ist die Download-Seite und 30 Tage Key von Avira :

Download


----------



## nemetona (12. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank 
Gruß, Nemetona


----------

